# Looking for fishing lease NW GA or Woodstock



## Axis2011KR (Sep 12, 2017)

Looking for some private water catch and release fishing anywhere within about an hour and a half from Woodstock or Calhoun. New to GA and need a good fishing spot to relax


----------



## Axis2011KR (Sep 21, 2017)

Bump to the top


----------



## catchdogs (Oct 8, 2017)

Look up blackcreek plantation


----------

